# Please, Can I have your input on new name and logo!



## arbor pro (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I've officially transitioned from tree work to used equipment sales. My next step is to develop an advertising campaign including business name, logo and website. I'm keeping my arbor pro name and going to use Arbor Pro Equipment or 'APE' for short. I already have the domain name www.sdape.com secured (no website built yet though) and created a first draft of the attached 4x6 dealer sticker to put on equipment I sell. I'm thinking it could also be the basis for business cards, the website look and other things. I'm trying to create a business image that evokes contractors, farmers, etc to "join the equipment evolution". Gorillas rule the 'ape' family so I'm hoping equipment buyers will be able to make the link between my business name and a tough and inquisitive gorilla and a tough and interesting piece of machinery such as a skid steer. 

Just wondering if I could get a little feedback on, first and foremost, the name 'APE' - whether that's good, bad or indifferent and, second, the logo/advertising scheme. My wife hates the name and the use of a gorilla to portray me and the business so I said I'd get some more opinions before doing anything with it. (Between you and me, I think folks who are looking to buy equipment think a bit diffently than housewives do). From an advertising standpoint, I don't care if a housewife likes the name and image so long as iit appeals to contractors and farmers. That said, if it's not entirely positive among contractors, I will certainly look at other names and images.

Give it to me straight - don't sugar coat it. That won't help me any. Thanks! AP


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 10, 2014)

anybody know how to edit the poll to add two more categories, 'Somewhat positive' and 'very positive'? I accidentally posted before finishing it. AP


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Spend between $20 and $40 and use E-Lance for a corporate identity package and secondary ideas. e-Lance gives you worldwide access to people who do this stuff for a living and at the very least you can show the wife you consulted industry professionals for a second opinion. You also might come up with something better. 
As far as a web site goes, buy the dot net etc and have them point the traffic to your site, nothing worse than having a close web site loose business for you when a customer can't find you.


----------



## Raintree (Jan 10, 2014)

When I read "APE" I think Michelle Obama.


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 10, 2014)

Since I can't edit the poll, please finish your posts with one of the following to sum up your opinion of the name and logo:
1) Very negative, 2) Somewhat Negative, 3) Neutral, 4) Somewhat Positive or 5)Very Positive

thanks for your input!


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 12, 2014)

Is the use of a gorilla image in any way trademark protected?
Am thinking of Gorilla glue.
The Blue Jays sports franchise (Toronto) put legal pressure on a guy I know to change his business name (Blue Jay Irrigation?) years ago.
Wish you well in your new endeavour, Scott.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2014)

I would get rid of the gorilla and use a tree since your name is arbor pro equipment. I think I would spell out your full name too.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## stltreedr (Jan 14, 2014)

I would be more likely to buy from Arbor Pro Equipment than APE... Why not keep the former? It's not hard to say or remember. If you want to have a gorilla on the lot for a mascot it's fine with me- just make sure you're paid up on the policy when it rips off someones face.


----------

